
Community Driven JavaScript Performance Benchmarks - railshand
https://jsperf.co
======
uwu
i'm liking the new site

it's good to see jsperf back although i've kind of grown out of micro-
optimizations (like different loop styles)

i just try to write readable code nowadays, letting the js engine optimize the
common use cases for me

